# Affordable Printers with ghost white



## Daisy1966 (Jul 10, 2021)

Hi everyone ☺ I'm new to doing my own shirts. Im looking for a more affordable laser printer that has ghost white. Is there anything under $500 usd?


----------



## PrintingGAL (Jul 11, 2021)

Daisy1966 said:


> Hi everyone ☺ I'm new to doing my own shirts. Im looking for a more affordable laser printer that has ghost white. Is there anything under $500 usd?


Try HP, great with white toner


----------



## dalewis363 (Jul 1, 2021)

I used the Ghost White Toner when I started out and it does not work well at all. I did a few t-shirts and decided the quality was to poor. I just wasted my money buying it. I went to a Oki CT711WT white toner printer. It does well but the shirts don't hold up as well as the DTG shirts do.


----------



## DrFelix69 (Jun 25, 2021)

I have the HP printer with white toner. Bought the printer from local Argos (UK) and the toner from ebay. Dont really like the hand on the prints. Some do however hold up well in the wash. That may be down to my technique (or lack of). Buying seperately saved a lot of money.


----------



## ivancho77 (Mar 28, 2016)

My biggest question on this is if the OEM CMYK toner that comes with the printer normally used for day to day paper print is what is used for t-shirts? In every video I watch all they talk is about the white toner and nothing about the other. Do I need special CMYK toners as well?


----------

